# VW Routan - Anyone drop or lower? Coilovers? Lowering springs?



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has dropped their Volkswagen Routan.

I'm not only looking to lower the center of gravity, but also improve handling and lower vehicle for easier entry into the minivan without getting running boards/side steps.

I have always gotten coilover or H&R lowering springs, but not coming up with any product that is off-the shelf.

Anyone find any solutions?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Bag it*

Here's a link to an airbag suspension kit. It's the only one on the market that I know of, and I don't know of anyone who has done it. There is no one that makes lowering coils for the D-C-R trio, and the only other way is to cut the coils, as some have done (Dodge Caravans). Or your local truck airbag shop can fabricate an airbag setup for the rear only. Here's the link to the complete airbag kit: http://www.airbagit.com/Air-Suspension-kits-all-4-wheels-p/fbs-dod-14-kit3.htm 

This company manufactures their own front airbag strut, which is the key to the kit, as there is no other way to lower the front end, except by cutting the coils, in which case you have to be perfect so the ride height matches from side to side. My van is a handicap van, so I've been looking for a way to lower it. But I thought $3k was a bit steep for a van we plan on trading in in 2 years.

PS: My Routan is a Calla Lily white SE w/RSE 2010


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

The 2011-2013 Caravan and Town&Country have about a 1" lower ride height. I don't believe the Routan was lowered in 2011 so you could easily use those springs.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

sweet, thanks.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*R/T springs?*

The Routan uses the "european-tuned suspension" from the european only Chrysler Voyager van, so putting in Dodge Caravan or Chrysler Town & Country springs in it means you lose the stiffer spring of the Routan. But, how about the 40% stiffer spring from the Dodge Caravan R/T? That one should also be 1" lower, so that may be the way to go. 

LATE EDIT: IIRC, the newer GC and T&C have springs that are 12mm lower, which is about 1/2", not 1"


----------

